
MIT Crushes Harvard at Google Games - dshah
http://www.xconomy.com/2008/04/07/mit-crushes-harvard-at-google-games/
======
aneesh
I was quoted in the last paragraph of that article, and agree that the Games
were a great idea. Seems like most of the people who came already had a
favorable impression of Google, so in some sense, they were preaching to the
choir. But they weren't too overt with the recruiting, and made it an
enjoyable event. They actually made us sign an NDA promising we wouldn't talk
about the puzzles, so I can't really comment much on that. Overall, it was
everything you'd expect from Google: challenging puzzles, off-the-wall
activities, wacky Googlers, and good food.

